# Another Ant Question



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

We get a lot of ants where I live and usually we just pound them with Raid. It wont take too many nuclear bombings before they are under control.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

You'll have better long term control by using baits on ants instead of raid. 

many people like terro ant bait, it's easy to find at the hardware store.

I personally have been favoring Advion ant bait.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dust with 5 percent seven and sweep into the cracks. Around the house perimeter keeps them at bay too.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

Could you tell me what "5 percent seven" is? Thanks


----------

